# الكتب والمخطوطات > أخبار الكتب >  كتاب علم اعراب القران للدكتور يوسف العيساوي

## رشيد الكيلاني

كتاب نفيس في الموضوع تناول جوانب عدة منه وقد بنى الباحث كتابه الموسوم ب (علم اعراب القران تاصيل وبيان على مقدمة تناول فيها خطة البحث والاسباب الداعية الى التاليف والكتابة في الموضوع وتناول قي مقدمته معنى الاعراب في ضوء كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومعنى اعراب القران عند النحويين من قدماء ومعاصرين وقد قسم البحث الى خمسة فصول وخاتمة :
الفصل الاول :تناول نشاة اعراب القران واهميته ضمن الدراسات القرانية واللغوية .
الفصل الثاني :في اصالة اعراب القران وانه فن مستقل متكامل .
الفصل الثالث :في مصادر اعراب القران ومناهج المؤلفين فيه .
الفصل الرابع :في الاداب المرعية للمعرب -ضم الميم- وما ينبغي عليه من اتباعه .
الفصل الخامس في ضوابط اعراب القران التي تحكم اصوله وفروعه .
وقد ختم البحث بثبت المراجع التي زادت على 350 كتابا ومرجعا وفيه احصاء شامل لكل ما الف في اعراب القران قديما وحديثا غير ما تضمنه البحث من فوائد وفرائد التقطها الباحث اثناء تجواله في بطون الكتب والمصنفات :وهذا رابط الكتاب بتقديم الدكتور حاتم الضامن ويقع في 355 صفحة الطبعة الاولى سنة 2007 .
http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=148056

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

بارك الله فيك
والكتاب من رفع الأخ الكريم المساهم وفقه الله:
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=19818

----------


## أبو تمام المصري

بسم ا لله الرحمن الرحيم
أخي الحبيب دمت ودام العراق علماء وطلابا فها هي ريح العراق الذكية تطل من جديد على العالم، بعلمها وفنونها، فاللهم ضمد جراحه وأعده للأمة وارحم أهله وجزاك الله خيرا ... من نهر النيل رمز الحب والوفاء إلى بلاد الرافدين رمز الخير والعطاء.

----------

